
Gravitational Waves Explained - emanuelev
http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1853
======
renox
One things that I find "interesting" in this explanation is that: there is so
much noise that to detect something they must predict first what the results
are supposed to be and then check whether they find it. This make finding new
unexpected things (that they talk at the end) difficult, no?

